# help



## workingithard (Oct 7, 2008)

the scale has not moved in about 3weeks

i eat clean do cardio and weights but it seems to be stuck

please help


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

What does the mirror say..?


----------



## workingithard (Oct 7, 2008)

:lift::lift:thanks for the reality check sometimes i get so hung-up on the numbers

the mirror is kind for the most part


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can you give us more than you doi weights and eat clean? if you are eating to little you could have dropped your metabolism this will make losing fat very hard


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

Try and body shock and that I mean eating either a little more if you are under eating, or try a different food type within your calorie allowance.

sometimes our bodies and metabolism gets stagnent, it sometimes needs a little push.

you will be back on track, our bodies still need to keep equilibrium even though we train hard and diet hard.


----------

